# New to forum, old salt to m.a.



## Shidoshi0153 (May 5, 2007)

Hello all, 

This is my first post in martialtalk.  I have recently begun to take a deep interest in the internet as a means of sharing ideas and information.  I am looking forward to many discussions here in this forum.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 5, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Old Salt is a Navy/Marine corps term, so was just wondering...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT. This is a great place to share ideas on MA.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

Hi Shidoshi


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bluemtn (May 7, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Which art are you looking to get into?


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome. Where ya from?


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT! ... enjoy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## JBrainard (May 12, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (May 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------

